# Bikepark?



## Koohgie (23. August 2008)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Ding in Dingmatt geworden? Gruss


----------



## cpetit (23. August 2008)

Das möchte ich auch gerne mal erfahren.

Passiert da noch was? 

Ich glaube vor 3 Monaten war mal ein Bericht über Didi Schneider in der Bike. Dort stand das er des öfteren dort hinfährt. Aber leider auch mehr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (23. August 2008)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren ob da noch was geht. @cpetit: ziemlicher Zufall das wir heut mittag an der Saar auch noch mal das Thema raufgeholt haben. Der letzte Stand der Dinge den ich mitbekommen hab war 2005 beim Ingbert Marathon. Da hieß es von Insidern dass im Frühjahr 2006 der Lift flottgemacht wird und im Herbst 2006 die ersten Lines fahrbar wären. Aber....seitdem hab ich auch nix mehr von dem Projekt gehört. Wäre aber cool wenn es doch irgendwann mal noch klappen würd.


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. August 2008)

Ich hab mir diese Frage vor dem Sommer auch mal gestellt.... darauf kam dann diese Antwort...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225178&page=2
Ich bin nach der Aussage:" Was meinste wie lang wir da schon am baggern sind" mal vorbei gefahren... nunja das ist ca 6 Wochen her... und da war jedenfalls and er Talstation noch überhaupt nichts zu sehen... ich glaub so langsam nicht mehr dran, was ich sehr schade finde... immer 2,5h zum weißen See... das nervt auf Dauer


----------



## p41n (24. August 2008)

die grüne PUR führt dort doch auch entlang, oder?

als ich sie vor kurzem abgefahren bin, konnte ich auch noch nichts sehen..


----------



## Maui (24. August 2008)

Allso, ich muss euch leider noch ein kleines bisschen vertroesten aber ich sag mal in den naechsten 4 Wochen lassen wir hier mal die Hosen runter, vielleicht frueher.
vom tisch ist das sicher nicht.

vg Maui


----------



## derfreaker (26. August 2008)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Ding in Dingmatt geworden? Gruss


ich lääs grad in der saarbrücker zeitung: bevor`s richtig losgeht, isses wahrscheinlich schon wieder rum. hängt wohl irgendwie an der finanzierung? rund 1 mio euronen für`en paar verückte(gehör auch dazu) iss wohl zu happisch für unser land un die stadt dingmatt
dir reaktivierung des sesselliftes ist wohl das massivste problem und maui: kannst die hosen anlassen, sonst erkältest dich noch (nur en scherz)


----------



## EllisDee81 (26. August 2008)

Schade :-( aber endlich weiß ich mal mehr, auch wenn ich nun das weiß, was ich so nicht wissen wollte. Andererseits war ich von der Höhendifferenz dort auch etwas... - naja sag ich mal - überrascht, und das nicht unbedingt im positiven Sinne. Wenn das Thema dennoch nicht vom Tisch sein sollte... wie wärs denn mit nem Schlepplift, die sind wohl nicht so teuer. Ein guter bikeophiler Kumpel von mir arbeitet bei Leitner in Italien (Leiter=hinter Doppelmayer zweitgrößter Lifthersteller). Ich könnt den mal anhauen, die ersetzen immer wieder alte Schlepplifte durch neue Anlagen...

Was die bestehenden Anlagen angeht... Braunshausen ist wohl raus, ohne Steilstück, da geht der Schlepper ja nicht rauf, lohnt sich das sicher nicht. Was ist denn mit den Erbeskopfjungs? Infrastruktur wär da, müssten "nur" ein paar Strecken gegraben und etwas gezimmert werden. Haben die Soulis eigentlich da mal angefragt???


----------



## Maui (26. August 2008)

junges also was da so steht stimmt so nicht. ich kann aber heute noch nicht konkret werden. Aber die naechsten tage sicher. wir e.V. haben schon ca 30000â¬ in dieses projekte gesteckt und ihr koennt euch sicher sein das wir da genaueres berichten koennen, sehr bald.
vg Maui


----------



## Koohgie (26. August 2008)

also von der Finanzierung her ist mir so ein Teil rentabler wie z.B. ein unnötiger Dinosaurierpark ohne Dinosaurier in Reden, da hätten die auch eine Skihalle auf die Halde bauen können, die hätte wenigstens Umsatz....aber lass mich mal überraschen....


----------



## Koohgie (26. August 2008)

Maui schrieb:


> junges also was da so steht stimmt so nicht. ich kann aber heute noch nicht konkret werden. Aber die naechsten tage sicher. wir e.V. haben schon ca 30000 in dieses projekte gesteckt und ihr koennt euch sicher sein das wir da genaueres berichten koennen, sehr bald.
> vg Maui



Aber guggt das ihr auch das hinbekommt, falls ihr Unterschriften braucht meine habt ihr sicher, will mir nächstes jahr ein Torque FRX oder so was ähnliches zulegen....und da ist hochfahren mit den Lift doch einfacher...
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (26. August 2008)

Ich könnte und würde auch auf einen Lift verzichten. So hoch ist der Berg ja auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Maui (26. August 2008)

ich sag nur soviel: es geht nicht um es budget das war schon vor 18 Monaten abgecheckt.


----------



## derfreaker (26. August 2008)

he maui: dann warten wir mal noch die 4 wochen ab. wenn du so zuversichtlich bist, sind wir`s auch. unterschriftenaktion wär vielleicht ne überlegung wert. könnte man evtl. mal grob die zustimmung und resonanz abklären.


----------



## stefansls (28. August 2008)

Heute stand dass hier in der Zeitung: http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...hlenberg-Bike-Park-Tourismus;art26726,2498312      Was sagt der Soulriderpräsi nun dazu ?


----------



## Maui (28. August 2008)

ich sag mal so. der bericht besagt das da der ein oder ander nicht in die Gaenge kommt. Welche ausrede man da formuliert ist die andere Sache. Das Topic ist auf jedenfall in der qulitaet vom Tisch. Es gibt immer noch das BikeparkProjekt IGB und die Parteien also IGB unser Baupartner aus Bayern und co wollen es immer noch umsetzen. Die naechsten Wochen werden weiter gespraeche stadtfinden den die vorgehensweisen in dem komplexen Politischem umfeld bei dem Investionsvolumen ist nicht so einfach.
Wie dem auch sei das Projekt gibt es dauer auch, und halt zu lange und vor ende 09 wird wohl auch kein baubegin realistisch sein. ABer hauptsach es kommt dann irgendwann mal 
Dann mal schoen weiter daumendruecken.
aloha


----------



## derfreaker (3. November 2008)

bikepark kahlenberg?!?: steht heut wieder was in der SZ im dingmadda dääl. kommt?, fragt sich nur wie oder wann oder was oder wie versteh ich das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (3. November 2008)

hier der Beitrag

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...hill-Freizeitpark-Tourismus;art2794,2582868,1


----------



## Koohgie (3. November 2008)

Also, die sollen mol endlich wat vorwärts mache....
die mühlen mühlen schon arrisch lang, und wie wolle ihr das mit de waggons mache? alde unnatah züch von da gruw? oder koplett neue bahn? 
gruss


----------



## Mais (3. November 2008)

stell mir das mit den wagons etwas schwierig vor?
soll dafür die vorhandene infrastruktur am kberg genutzt werden, oder was neues in den wald gehauen werden?
die verkehrsanbindung für PKW zum Kahlenberg hoch ist ja so oder so schon schwierig.-
und dass die möglichkeit erhalten bleibt sollte eigentlich nicht zur diskussion stehen.
ich denke da, auch aus persönlichem interesse, z.b. an rollstuhlfahrer o.ä.
die den kahlen gerne mal besuchen würden, dann aber schlecht den gipfel (har har) erreichen könnten.

an sich drück ich euch auf jeden fall die daumen was den park angeht...
wäre mal ein wichtiger impuls für dies verschlafene nest


----------



## Calli Potter (26. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es zu diesem Fred schon News??? Oder hat da jemand schon was neues gehört??

Ansonsten ist nur abzuwarten was da 2009 alles passiert!!


----------



## Maui (26. Dezember 2008)

naja wer fleissig die saarbrigga lieÃt , auch zwischen den zeilen hat einen groben stand. 
zuschÃ¼sse sind ca 70% geplant. sind von 1.6 mio = 1,12 Mio.
der OB hat zugesagt ein drittel der summe zu finanzieren, steht so in der SZ. sind 528Tâ¬. macht 1.648 Mio. von da gehen wir jetzt los nochmal die wirklichen gesamtkosten die ein paar prozentpunkte drÃ¼ber liegen genau projektieren. dann sollte es losgehen. im Q1 sollt es soweit sein sag ich mal.


----------



## Calli Potter (26. Dezember 2008)

Ok!! Das hört sich ja schon einmal gut an.

Lese keine SZ dafür ist ja das Forum hier da das man fragen kann  Hoffe das Projekt wird was!! Drücke euch dann mal die Daumen!!


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Januar 2009)

So, wieder 1 Monat vorbei und nun wollte ich wieder das Thema hier ausgraben!! Gibts was neues oder was wissenswertes???


----------



## Freistiler (26. März 2009)

Darf man noch hoffen?


----------



## Calli Potter (26. März 2009)

Ich habe mal vor ein paar Wochen gehört das dass immer noch mit dem Geld geplant wird und so. Aber sonst habe ich auch nichts mehr davon gehört. Wäre schön wenn jemand mal wieder was dazu schreiben würde


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2009)

es geht mal wie immer ums Geld, die wollen natürlich keine Steuergelder verschwenden.
Macht doch auch keiner von unseren Politikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (28. März 2009)

ich kann es nur kurz kommentieren. Erstens es geht nicht ums Geld.
in Q2 gibts dann ziemlich sicher genaueres. Klar darf man hoffen 
vg
Maui


----------



## Calli Potter (28. März 2009)

Dann warten wir halt eben wieder ab  Aber ich hoffe das sich das Warten lohnt!!!


----------



## Mais (28. März 2009)

man könnte den eindruck gewinnen ihr baut da nen 
Trabant P601.


----------



## Maui (29. März 2009)

Mais schrieb:


> man könnte den eindruck gewinnen ihr baut da nen
> Trabant P601.



dann wären wir schon lang fertig. 

Wir wollen sowas.






nächster Milestone in ist anfang April geplant.


----------



## Freistiler (26. Mai 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> in Q2 gibts dann ziemlich sicher genaueres. Klar darf man hoffen
> vg
> Maui



Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber....











ich muß! 
Gibt's schon Offizielles? Und viel Glück für die Saison mit dem Rudel!


----------



## Maui (26. Mai 2009)

hab ich gesagt ende Q2? ihr müst euch noch ein wenig gedulden


----------



## EllisDee81 (18. Juni 2009)

Hand an Zopf und Hose runter! Immer noch Staatsgeheimnis?


----------



## Maui (18. Juni 2009)

hier wird der Stand der dinge erklärt. 
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=245&Itemid=39

also in Massen antanzen am besten


----------



## derfreaker (5. Juli 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> hier wird der Stand der dinge erklärt. [/url]


he maui,  wenn ich die "zeichen"von gestern abend aufm stadtfest in dingmaad richtig deute, gibts wohl nichts mehr zu klären. habt ihr nicht den park virtuell 2003 zum"zum leben erweckt" und jetzt aktuell 2009 zu grabe getragen:heul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (5. Juli 2009)

Wir haben IGB zu Grabe getragen nicht den Bikepark. Details sind wohl die nächsten Tage der Presse  zu entnehmen.


----------



## Ultroon (16. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es den aus? War schon was in der Presse oder was ist los?


----------



## Maui (16. Juli 2009)

nee die Tage aber :/


----------



## Maui (22. Juli 2009)

so jetzt gibts wohl news in den Üblichen Saarland Blättchen 

Schlagt die tage noch die BILD auf... dann können wir diskutieren wenn ihr wollt 

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/comp...iles/Absage_Bike_Park_SZ_Lokalteil_210709.zip

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/comp...s/Absage_Bike_Park_SZ_Regionalteil_210709.zip


----------



## Maui (24. Juli 2009)

BILD   heute Seite 6


----------



## Freistiler (24. Juli 2009)

Schade, sehr schade. Nach Jahren des Engagements...
Hoffentlich funktioniert der Plan B irgendwann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (24. Juli 2009)

BILD 

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/files/BILD_24_07_2009.zip


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juli 2009)

finde es auch schade, wenn soviel engagement im sande verläuft. hat mich schon stark gewundert, dass das ding jetzt nicht gebaut wird. hätte es euch sehr gegönnt. für igb wäre es sicher eine gute chance zu einem stimmigen tourismus/bike-gesamtkonzept gewesen. aber wer weiss, welche lobby da noch dagegen gearbeitet hat.
das wäre dann der zweite versuch eines kommerziellen bikeparks, der im saarland gescheitert ist. komisch, nachfrage scheint im einzugsgebiet saar/pfalz/lor/lux ja zu bestehen. habe aber mal mitbekommen, dass es inzwischen nach diversen eu-richtlinien irre teuer ist, sessellifte zu unterhalten...


----------



## Waldsauser (25. Juli 2009)

So ein Beschisss!!!

Viel Glück mit der Alternative!


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Juli 2009)

Da gibt es sicher noch ein paar Halden die auf eine zweckmäßige Nutzung warten.
Spontan fallen mir Camphausen und Landsweiler ein.
Ensdorf dauert noch etwas.
Drück Euch die Daumen dass da noch was geht.


----------



## gemorje (25. Juli 2009)

Landsweiler?
Da wird doch die ganze Zeit rumgebaggert.
Was machen die dort eigentlich?


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Juli 2009)

Ne Alm hamma jo schunn
Gestern waren trotz scheiß Wetter mindestens 400 Leute dort oben.
Roschtwurschtbud unn Bierstond, da geht immer was.


----------



## gemorje (26. Juli 2009)

Interessant....da kann ich seit 2 Wochen nicht biken und lebe, obwohl in Spiesen sitzend, quasi hinterm Mond...


----------



## Tobilas (29. Juli 2009)

Hier mal noch ne Alternative, nicht mehr ganz Saarland, aber Trier is ja auch nicht aus der Welt. Offizielle Eröffnung am 2.8.09 , wie mein Kollege berichtet sollen einige Leihbikes zur Verfügung stehen.

http://lifestyle.volksfreund.de/lifestyleaktuell/art85878,2143976

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Freistiler (29. Juli 2009)

Ist das eine weitere Strecke oder offizielle Einweihung des Cyclope-Trail? Von der Beschreibung her..., "Biewerwiese usw.", die gibt's doch schon was länger.


----------



## Tobilas (29. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung....ich glaub, das Gebiet heißt doch Weißhaus, oder? ist oben irgendwo bei der Fachhochschule
Ansonsten fahr doch einfach mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (29. Juli 2009)

Ich war schon öfter da; die Trails sind wirklich spaßig. Aber die offizielle Strecke is' ja nix neues. Eine weitere wäre sehr erfreulich.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Juli 2009)

soweit ich weiss is das ding im weisshauswald nun offiziell eine zugelassene strecke. vorher war das eher so semi-legal. man möge mich verbessern sollte ich mich irren.

zur lage in IGB: Sauerei!!! Dann braucht man sich -ehrlich gesagt- nicht wundern, wenn Fussmenschen und Radler aneinandergeraten. Radler werden ja quasi gezwungen durch den Wald zu schroten. Klar, Rücksichtnahme von Seiten der Radler is Ehrensache. Wie "bedroht" sich ein Fussmensch fühlt is Auslegungssache!

Aber: Wer den Park hat, hat den Südwesten (und somit den Tourismus). Wenn IGB freiwillig auf ein lukratives Geschäft verzichtet, bitte. Aber es soll keiner sagen, die Biker hätten nicht nachgehakt.
Der Park wäre eine tolle Bereicherung zur schon vorhandenen PUR gewesen. Schade drum! Ich hätte mich gefreut. Zusammen mit tausenden anderen aus der Region!

Hee, moment.. Es geht um´s Geld. Sollte man da nicht mit McD oder BurgerKönig verhandeln, die ja gerade am Fusse des Kahlenberg angesiedelt sind? Das wären doch mal potente Sponsoren.... *grübeldenk*


----------



## Ultroon (30. Juli 2009)

Und das Subway nicht zu vergessen. Aber Moment, die Stadt könnte Geld verdienen, glaube nicht das die da Bock drauf haben. War ja bis jetzt immer so, daß wenn einer ne gute Idee hat, von der auch die Stadt profitiert hätte, würde er so lange verdröstet bis er wo anders hin ist.


----------



## cpetit (30. Juli 2009)

War vor 3 Wochen dort. 

Es gab mal eine nicht genehmigte Strecke dort in der Nähe. Die neue genehmigte Strecke gibt es zwar auch schon länger aber offiziell wird
sie erst jetzt eröffnet.

Hatten damals mit einem Mitglied des Vereins gesprochen dass eigentlich die Strecke nur für Mitglieder des Vereins gedacht ist wegen Versicherungsschutz.


Ich finde sie aber besser als die auf dem Hoxberg.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Juli 2009)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hatten damals mit einem Mitglied des Vereins gesprochen dass eigentlich die Strecke nur für Mitglieder des Vereins gedacht ist wegen Versicherungsschutz.
> 
> 
> Ich finde sie aber besser als die auf dem Hoxberg.



auf der einen website da, steht ja, dass man ne tagesmitgliedschaft für nen euro erhält. man kann hoffen, dass das nicht nur für den eröffnungstag gilt. weil extra in `nen verein wegen paar mal im jahr da fahren, nee danke.

aber hoxberg????? -*ohren aufstell* wo isn das da???


----------



## Maui (30. Juli 2009)

klar gab es auch weitere Wirtschaftliche Interessenten die jetzt auch nicht begeistert sind. In IGB interessiert das aber keinen. was solls.. good bye.. We'll be back an andere Stelle.. gibta auch andere schöne Berge im Saarland, auch höhere


----------



## dhill (6. August 2009)

Genau Maui,
das wird schon noch!
Übrigens schönes Bild von dir in der Bild


----------



## Ultroon (1. Oktober 2009)

Sali Maui, wie siehts den jetzt aus? Gibt es was neues?


----------



## LarsWiOh (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Laut meinem Wissensstand ist die ganze Sache erstmal komplett geplatzt.
Die Stadt wollte sich beteiligen. Aber da die ganze Sache den Kostenrahmen weit überschritten hätte ist jetzt alles wieder abgeblasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

